# TN: Benjamin / 3-4yr / Male needs forever home



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

Benjamin is a beautiful neutered male GSD who came to be with me thru a SC Shelter. Benjamin was surrendered to the shelter after being shot in the rear leg. He now sports a nine inch rod in place of that femur bone. He has come a long way since Jan 2020 when I picked him up to rehab him for a local rescue. 
I ended up adopting young Benjamin because he seemed so fragile.
He has been thru some obedience training and is very manageable. He had leash aggression but that is nonexistent now that I understand the concept. Benjamin has fear and he sure has reason. He was betrayed by his person and it hurt him deeply. He looks for his people every time we walk by a school or park. I have had him since Jan 2020 and want to keep him but my health is failing. I want to make arrangements for him before I’m too sick to do this.
I was told he was 4 yrs old by the Rescue Group but he may not even be 4 yrs old yet. He is very young I guess around 3 yrs old now. He is protective and probably the most vocal GSD I’ve ever lived with. He is so smart. He is a happy boy and until it’s time to leave him he is wonderful. His separation anxiety is bad so I’ve ordered a RuffLand kennel for him. I can work with leaving him in something where he cannot hurt himself as soon as I get it. It was back ordered by 8-10 weeks. They are manufacturing them and can’t turn them out quick enough. 
I love this boy and will do ANYTHING for him. I have started taking him and dropping him off at a kennel so he can get used to being away from me. 
again, I’m trying to make arrangements for this beautiful young male GSD that has had a bad start to his journey.
if anyone has any ideas? I’ve contacted a couple GSD rescues in VA and NC but they just say to check with local rescues. The local GSD rescue is not acceptable for Benjamin.
I have neglected my health as long as I can and now need to get serious about it. Ifeel worse than terrible about this so please spare me any negative comments as I’m at the end of my rope already.
Thank you for reading.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Might help to post a few pictures. Thank you for what you're doing for Benjamin


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you are in this position. Good luck in search, and beat wishes for improved health.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Lots of rescues in SC although I don't know the reputation of each...
I had a good impression of Jett's Legacy from its online postings, but really don't know!
Anyway:

*





South Carolina German Shepherd Rescue Groups


"Click here now to view all South Carolina German Shepherd Rescue Groups and German Shepherd Dog Shelters." ― ♥ RESCUE SHELTER NETWORK ♥ ۬




germanshepherd.rescueshelter.com




*
And sorry to hear you are not feeling well!


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

WNGD said:


> Might help to post a few pictures. Thank you for what you're doing for Benjamin


Thank you for replying. Yes, pictures should help.


ksotto333 said:


> I am so sorry to hear you are in this position. Good luck in search, and beat wishes for improved health.


thank you I appreciate your compassion


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

GSDchoice said:


> Lots of rescues in SC although I don't know the reputation of each...
> I had a good impression of Jett's Legacy from its online postings, but really don't know!
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Thank you I’ll check it out.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s so handsome! Yikes that x ray! Poor guy that must’ve hurt like heck.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Beautiful dog, hopefully he finds a home. Good luck and you've did a great job looking after him and you still are.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! It's a miracle he didn't have to be put down! Is he likely to have any health issues with the leg in the future?
What a handsome boy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are rescues that will allow courtesy posts where they do not take responsiblity but post the dog to help spread the word. Many dogs from TN/KY area end up coming north into PA and NY. You could contact Echo and see if they can help. I've seen some dogs other than white GSD's posted on their site and they are nationwide.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

Sunsilver said:


> Wow! It's a miracle he didn't have to be put down! Is he likely to have any health issues with the leg in the future?
> What a handsome boy!


His knee took a hit from that impact so he has had some effusion? Right word? I’ve had him do the water treadmill rehab with exercises and massages. I got him the morning after the Rescue brought him to TN from surgery in SC. He went back once to SC for a check but his leg was only 70% healed so they sent us back to TN with follow up in another month. COVID happened and that’s why the top plate was never removed. His knee seems fine as he is not limping or holding that leg up. If he needs surgery I will get the bill.
Thank you for asking about him.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

Davycc said:


> Beautiful dog, hopefully he finds a home. Good luck and you've did a great job looking after him and you still are.


Thanks


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> There are rescues that will allow courtesy posts where they do not take responsiblity but post the dog to help spread the word. Many dogs from TN/KY area end up coming north into PA and NY. You could contact Echo and see if they can help. I've seen some dogs other than white GSD's posted on their site and they are nationwide.


Thank you so much for this lead! I’ve considered trying up in the NE but haven’t gone that far yet. I’m dragging my feet because I hate to let him go. He is my everything and this is so hard for me.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

NadDog24 said:


> He’s so handsome! Yikes that x ray! Poor guy that must’ve hurt like heck.


Thanks I’m sure he was in terrible pain.


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

Davycc said:


> Beautiful dog, hopefully he finds a home. Good luck and you've did a great job looking after him and you still are.


Thank you


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

GSDchoice said:


> Lots of rescues in SC although I don't know the reputation of each...
> I had a good impression of Jett's Legacy from its online postings, but really don't know!
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If only you were on the other side of the border!  COVID has messed up a lot of things...


----------

